# How many?



## firstmice (Sep 18, 2013)

Hi
Please could I ask breeders how many does they keep in:
50L rub?
35L rub?

and would 14L rub be ok for single bucks?

I wouldn't want to over crowd the does but I also wouldn't want to end up with loads more boxes than I would require (although I'm sure I could fill them :lol: )

Thankyou


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Hello! Personally I use 40l and 60L and I use 40L for ONE, 60L for up to four does (although it's not a good idea, they cause alot of mess)


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

my single bucks are in 9L ...... I have 20 L with 4 does in and they seem happy


----------



## firstmice (Sep 18, 2013)

Miceandmore64 said:


> Hello! Personally I use 40l and 60L and I use 40L for ONE, 60L for up to four does (although it's not a good idea, they cause alot of mess)


Thanks, not sure I would have enough room if I was to use 40L just for one


----------



## firstmice (Sep 18, 2013)

andypandy29us said:


> my single bucks are in 9L ...... I have 20 L with 4 does in and they seem happy


Thankyou Allison


----------

